# Creation Requires Destruction



## Phoenix2 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello folks, going to keep track of my efforts here.  I've done this before, and it was very effective, however too much change got me off track for awhile.  I know what to do, and for the most part - how to do it.  I've done it before.  So, here goes again....I'm doing 'baby got back' because I love it.  Keeping track on fitday. Going for 100g fat, 150g protein, 50g of carbs. I was even dumb enough to go off my thyroid meds, which believe me, hasn't helped in the slightest.  The good news (for me) is that I didn't gain ALL the weight back.    I did squats 5x5 with 75, 75, then 95.  Leg press 4x8 with 245, 335, 335, 335.  hamstrings on some weird machine 65 lbs, for 3 sets of 8, weighted crunches, 4x10, 80.  I didn't do any arms cuz I did em yesterday, but I did decline bench, which I missed, and I love, so I did 3 sets of 5, at 95 even though I am a bit sore.  Couldn't resist.   I loved heavy lifting, and am really looking forward to feeling like that again.  Its a bit depressing how much strength I've lost being a depressed couch potato.......sigh...... on a positive note - I found a great little gym, open 24 hrs, with all the free weights I need about 3 minutes from my house.  There were four people there tonight at 5pm, and that was including me!            And yes, I'm a fat ass.  But I am not afraid - I know what to do, and this time, getting my head straight along WITH my body.  Sick and tired of feeling sick and tired.  Maybe its like smoking - they say people try to quit seven times before they finally succeed.  Food is my addiction, and I've beaten it before, the problem is when I don't make myself the priority and take the time that I need, the way I need to do it, in order to take care of myself physically and mentally.  Lifting heavy objects helps me not to eat my frustration.  The weights are always as heavy as I need them to be!


----------

